# New Carbon Fiber Products: Cabin Air Filter and ECU Cover



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Have just completed wrapping my 1st Cabin Air Filter; think it came out great!! Also did the ECU cover for the same member and tried some new techniques on these parts which I believe the pictures will show worked out extremely well!!!! :excited:

Took some pictures of the finished products and took a couple with the Cabin Air filter installed in my car before shipping. The top engine cover is off the car as I've prepped the part and will begin wrapping it today. The second cover (exhaust side) will be done as well.

Have a carbon fiber moulded top engine cover for sale. Bought it commercially before getting into wrapping myself and now have no need for it..... anyone interested in the engine cover, or interested in having a CF Cabin air filter and/or ECU cover done? PM me.

Here are the pictures:


----------



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

*Installed Pictures!*

Member got his parts and had the following to say: _"Parts arrived yesterday and they look great! Lake effect snow has been dumping a ton of snow on us for the past 5 days so I couldn't get amazing pics, but here are a few that I snapped right after installation. They really make the engine bay stand out, couldn't be happier with the results."_
Here's the pictures that were sent (sorry for the snow; he's in NY and being buried)




























Who's next?


----------

